# What gps or unit for on the ice/water and trails ?



## GFHFG

Garmin, Chartplotter, Humminbird, Lowrance or GPS? What do you use for your snowmobile or 4 wheeler for on the ice/water and on the trails ? Do you have it mounted on your sled ? How does what you use work ? Does it have built in maps and lakes, or does it accept chips ? If so what chips work the best. Looking at getting as much info as I can before I take the plunge and spend the money on a gps, chartplotter, or whatever I get. Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## ENCORE

I changed from a Lowrance H2o to the Lowrance Ice unit this year. I must admit I haven't used it because of eye surgeries.... at least not yet.

I bought an extra base and power cord for the quad. I use my RAM mount and bolted the extra base to it. With the power cord, I just hooked an adaptor to it for the lighter socket. In most cases I have 22 miles of road running, plus what ever on the lake. Having my trail available in a evening white out is very valuable!

I just disconnect the power cord on the quad, release the bracket and snap it into the Ice mount, hook up the sonar/power cable and its good to go.

Just my 2¢.............


----------



## 7iron

I use a Garmin GMAPS62ST, I use it for hunting, fishing, trailriding,and walking. I also bought a trail chip for ATV/Snowmobiles from VVMapping.com (about $20). Also bought a great lakes chip from Franks,($99) that covers the saginaw bay. The trail map works really well, the GPS is preloaded with a topo 100K program that is quite detailed. The bay chip would work great ice fishing, there is not a transducer for the chip, it works strickly off the gps unit. So if you are out on the bay it will show you the same location on the "chart" wether the water is hard or soft. 

The topo 100k even has logging roads on it. We were in the UP last summer and drove the snowmobile trail to Newberry and it showed every inch of the course. Garmin also sells a topo24K that will show about anything down to a foot path, its such a big program it takes 5 chips to show the lower 48...Hope this helps.


----------



## GFHFG

Thanks


----------



## GuppyII

I bought a lowrance elite 4 on ebay for 80 bucks. .. you can find them for about 100...add a power cord and a ram mount for 50.. The base map is ok but picked up a navionics chip for 150 that has one foot contour lines. Not a bad way to go. Easier to see than my old h2o.
The 4m is just a gps the elite 4 is also a graph.


----------



## FishKilla419

I have a hds 7 that I swap between boats and my snowmobile. I also have an elite 4. Both units will accept my hot maps chip..

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## topgun47

GuppyII said:


> I bought a lowrance elite 4 on ebay for 80 bucks. .. you can find them for about 100...add a power cord and a ram mount for 50.. The base map is ok but picked up a navionics chip for 150 that has one foot contour lines. Not a bad way to go. Easier to see than my old h2o.
> The 4m is just a gps the elite 4 is also a graph.


*There is a reason they are cheap. They don't have customer support what-so-ever. When I needed an internal battery for an 800 dollar unit, they told me they wouldn't work on an 8 year old unit, just buy another gps. When I asked to speak to a supervisor, they hung up on me.*


----------

